

Show HN: Capdiss – Capture file dissector with embedded Lua interpreter - antagon
http://codeward.org/capdiss/

======
antagon
Thank you for the input. I'll try to make the page more clear when it comes to
examples. There's one example listed in the interface part of the page.

[http://codeward.org/capdiss/#interface](http://codeward.org/capdiss/#interface)

Same script is also available in the repository saved in file
lua/example.capdiss.lua. You can run it this way:

capdiss -f lua/example.capdiss.lua ./your_capture_file.pcap

------
kylebennett
Misread that as Cadpiss.

------
fit2rule
No examples? Kind of hard to work out how to use it ..

